# Sonnenlicht



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

Through my readings, I have come across the Death Corps of Krieg's paradise, Terranis. I have found it's concept beautiful and simple. A world with-out fear, quiet and boring really. The simplicity of it is what makes it so appealing. A place of rest and comfort in that far future known only to war. It occurs to me to ask the forum if any other person here has heard of it.


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

Sonnenlicht

The Dark Angel marine stared at the Krieg soldiers who were in the middle of digging and fortifying another trench. Brother Elias usually had no patience for Imperial Guard. Unmodified humans were weak, cowardly, and more often than not, more of a hindrance on the battlefield than anything else. Not so with the Krieg. They had always been efficient, but he had seen over the many years he had been alive the Krieg turn from a mildly decent and disciplined force to a force he was actually proud to fight along side. The fact that many of them were clones didn't even bother him. They knew their duty, and in that they served.

He stepped in to assist the gas masked soldiers with a large steel beam, when he heard it. Soft and muffled...was...were the Krieg...singing?

"Guardsman, are you singing?" He asked.

The Krieg nodded.

That was unusual. For a Krieg. The other Guardsmen would never stop singing it seemed. Always one chant or another, it was annoying and it distracted them from their work.

"What is it? Your anthem? Marching song? That rain song you're so proud of?" Brother Elias had to know.

The Krieg took off his mask to answer. "It is 'Wenn der Morgen kommt wird der Regen enden'. We just call it 'Sonnenlicht' for short."

"What is...Sonnenlicht," Brother Elias slowly worked the strange word in his mouth. "What does that mean?"

"Sunlight."

"You sing about sunlight?"

"We sing about the sunlight we will see when we awake on Terranis. All things will pass, and if we are dutiful to our duty and the Emperor, then we will see the Sun of Terranis, and not the Rain of Krieg."

Brother Elias looked at the Krieg soldiers, working diligently. He knew about the Krieg legend of Terranis. It confused many people, but Brother Elias had lived for a long time. The idea of a place where you did not fear, where you just lived a life of peace among friends and supporters...a gift from the Emperor.

"Send me a copy of that song soldier. As you were."

The Krieger replaced his mask and nodded, returning to his work. Brother Elias soon received the song and listened to it over and over again. He was a space marine, and his place after death was assured...but he wondered if he could serve the Emperor well enough to warrant a brief stay on that quiet world.


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

A Krieger's Duty

I had to stand up to wring out the kinks in my back...it has been many years since I've been here. The peace and quite under a clear blue sky I've worked hard to just be here. But as I stretched my neck I spotted him standing in front of me mouthing the words I knew well.

Looking over my shoulder I spied the back porch where my beloved stood and said, "I'll be back soon." I would turn to face my visitor and extend a hand, "Would you mind assisting me out my trench, sir?"

The ethereal being shook his head in amusement, his golden crown reflecting the light off the sun, before clasping mine and pulling me up...

Onto the firing step as I and ten thousand other defenders of Krieg immediately pointed our weapons down range at a wall of maddened cultists charging with wild abandon. Dark litanies spewing form the cursed forms. A Commissar sent to us from another Regiment walked up and down the trench bellowing out orders to us. Probably expecting us to break like the PDF that came before us but we won't...because we are the Children of Krieg...and like those on Terranis held off an assaulting force of untold millions so shall we.

After all, I want to return to those loving eyes in that place of quiet rest...


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

How much of this is background, and how much your own work? I like it all; it really gives a look at the man behind the Krieg, showing us that even the most brutalised and seemingly inhuman Guard need something that feel is 'better' to cling to.
And it is such a contrast! In may ways this is better than them hoping for some eternal Valhalla in which to give their lives for the God-Emperor for all of eternity. To hope and pray that the duty performed in this life might lead to a life a quiet, even boredom- what must life be like if dullness is a state of being that is hoped for as a divine reward? This really Humanises those who might be considered less than Human.

GFP

+rep.


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

As I stated in the OP, I found these stories. I take no credit in their penning, I only posted them here for others to read. The rest of them can be found here


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

*All Good Things*...

It was a matter of principle. That was what the Inquisitor told herself as she looked at the reports. A rather simple principle, really. It came down to one simple factor: morale.

Not Krieg morale of course. That had never been higher. Krieg victories had skyrocketed. There were requests for Krieg guardsmen, and pushes for similar training and even the idea of setting up new Vitae Wombs in one or two places were actually being discussed with seriousness.

Krieg wasn't the problem. The problem was everyone else. Guardsmen from other planets were becoming...discontent. They saw Krieg battalions with peace in their eyes. How Commissars wouldn't even look twice at a Krieg, but hold everyone else up to their standards. How Kriegs were actually getting fire support from Astartes...one company even went so far as to rescue a battalion of Krieg soldiers. Other guardsmen counted themselves lucky if the Astartes paid them no mind at all.

Then there was the crowing jewel. The Emperor-damned source of this mess, Terranis. The other guardsmen HATED that place. EVERYONE got a sacred seat at the side of the Emperor but only a KRIEG got to live on Terranis. The fact that the Kriegs had never claimed that, or that by comparison, Terranis was a pale shadow of having your soul shielded forever more in the Grace of the Emperor, didn't matter. Terranis' promised paradise was...familiar. Understandable. People couldn't imagine an eternity of peace and contentment...but they could think of a world where they didn't have people shooting at them every day. Plus, the whole 'civilians welcoming and caring for us' factor was a pain as well. Krieg were treating civilians kindly and well, and were beginning to be well received in turn. This also angered other Guardsmen. They were just as much as heroes as the Krieg, but were they welcomed into restaurants and taverns? No. Did pretty girls and men always smile at them? No. They were lucky if they didn't get pelted with stones in some places that they went.

Now...now the crowning moment of this whole problem was staring the Inquisitor in the face. They had not only found Terranis, but all those times that the Krieg had said 'Terranis holds' turned out to be exactly right!

The Warp had caused the arrivals to be a few years apart from each other, before the Warp Storm closed the area for good. So there were actual Terranis survivors, as well as this picture of a world that held back the Tyranids for so long that even the Astartes were impressed.

She massaged her temples as she thought about what to do about this. It was all a matter of principle...morale was the ONLY principle. Krieg was only one planet...one legion...if they were bringing everyone else down with their excellence...then there was really only one option...


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Awesome fucking find! I just spent the last 2 hours reading all of the stories. +rep for you sir. It actually makes me want to start an all Krieg force just to run around saying Terranis Holds.


----------

